# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - يصف الدنيا !

## عيسى عبدالله السعدي

قال رجل لعلي بن أبي طالب : ياأمير المؤمنين ! صف لنا الدنيا ؟ فقال : ماأصف من دار أولها عناء ، وآخرها فناء ، في حلالها حساب ، وفي حرامها عقاب ، من صح فيها أمن ، ومن مرض فيها ندم ، ومن استغنى فيها فتن ، ومن افتقر فيها حزن !!

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحم الله أمير المؤمنين و رضي عنه وعن سائر أصحاب رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-هي والله كذلك ,نسأل الله-جل و علا-أن يرحمنا و أن يوقظنا من سِنَة الغفلة.
بارك الله فيك أخي عيسى و أحسن إليك ويا ليتك توثقها بذكرك مصدرها.

----------


## عيسى عبدالله السعدي

أشكرك أباوائل وهذه الموعظة نقلتها عن كتاب الكامل للمبرد فهو كما هو معروف يذكر مواعظ وحكم ونصائح وأخبارا وكلاما وشعرا للعرب ثم يشرح مايتعلق بها من غامض وغير ذلك انظر الكامل 1/ 199

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما صحة هذا الاثر؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

حَدَّثَنِي حَدَّثَنِي الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، قَالَ : ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ التَّيْمِيُّ ، عَنْ شَيْخٍ مِنْ بَنِي عَدِيٍّ قَالَ : قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صِفْ لَنَا الدُّنْيَا قَالَ : " َمَا أَصِفُ لَكَ مِنْ دَارٍ مَنْ صَحَّ فِيهَا أَمِنَ ، وَمَنْ سَقِمَ فِيهَا نَدِمَ ، وَمَنِ افْتَقَرَ فِيهَا حَزِنَ ، وَمَنِ اسْتَغْنَى فِيهَا فُتِنَ ، فِي حَلالِهَا الْحِسَابُ ، وَفِي حَرَامِهَا النَّارُ " .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما صحة هذا الاثر؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في الزهد 
لكنه منقطع لأن الشيخ المجهول هو من طبقة أتباع التابعين فلم يدرك عليا 
ورواه ابن أبي الدنيا باسناد آخر بلفظ مختصر والبيهقي في الشعب 
ثنا هَارُونُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، وَعَلِيُّ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، قَالَا: ثنا سَيَّارٌ، قَالَ: ثنا جَعْفَرٌ، قَالَ: ثنا مَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ، قَالَ: قَالُوا لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ صِفْ لَنَا الدُّنْيَا. قَالَ: أُطِيلُ أَمْ أُقْصِرُ؟ قَالُوا: بَلْ أَقْصِرْ. قَالَ: حَلَالُهَا حِسَابٌ، وَحَرَامُهَا النَّارُ "))
و رواه أبو داود في الزهد كذلك
 حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ قَالَ: نا سَعِيدُ بْنُ نُصَيْرٍ، قَالَ: نا سَيَّارٌ، عَنْ جَعْفَرٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ مَالِكًا، قَالَ: قَالُوا لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ: صِفْ لَنَا الدُّنْيَا، قَالَ: أُطِيلُ أَمْ أُقْصِرْ؟ قَالُوا بَلْ قَصِّرْ: قَالَ: حَلَالُهَا حِسَابٌ، وَحَرَامُهَا عَذَابٌسعيد بن منصور صدوق 
و سيار صدوق و جعفر بن سليمان ثقة 
ومالك صدوق  لكنه من صغار التابعين لم يدرك عليا فهو منقطع 
وجزؤه الأخير له شاهد من قول الحسن البصري , رواه ابن أبي الدنيا 
حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ، قَالَ: ثنا هَاشِمُ بْنُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ الْإِسْكَنْدَرَ  انِيُّ، فَقَالَ: ثنا أَبُو عَبَّادٍ الزَّاهِدُ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ، قَالَ: " مِسْكِينٌ ابْنُ آدَمَ رَضِيَ بِدَارٍ حَلَالُهَا حِسَابٌ، وَحَرَامُهَا عَذَابٌ، إِنْ أَخَذَهُ مِنْ حِلِّهِ حُوسِبَ بِنَعِيمِهِ، وَإِنْ أَخَذَهُ مِنْ حَرَامٍ عُذِّبَ بِهِ))
وهانئ بن المتوكل ضعيف وكذلك شيخه.
لكن أسند صاحب مسند الفردوس 
   عَن ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا يَا ابْن آدم مَا تصنع بالدنيا حلالها حِسَاب وحرامها عَذَاب))

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفي ستة مجالس من أمالي الانصاري (صـ: 82)
عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أخذ من الدنيا الحلال حاسبه الله ومن أخذ من الدنيا من الحرام عذبه الله عليه. أفٍّ للدنيا وما فيها حلالها حساب وحرامها عذاب).

 إسناده ضعيف جدًا، والحديث أخرجه أبو عبد الرحمن الأزدي في طبقات الصوفية (1/64) عن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الرازي به مثله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> لكن أسند صاحب مسند الفردوس 
>    عَن ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا يَا ابْن آدم مَا تصنع بالدنيا حلالها حِسَاب وحرامها عَذَاب))
> 
> *


وفي قبول عنعنة ابن جريج عن عطاء خلاف، نقل ابن رجب فى شرح علل الترمذى (2/600): قال أحمد: (كل شيء يقول ابن جريج: قال عطاء، أو عن عطاء فإنه لم يسمعه من عطاء). 
وللمزيد ينظر: عنعنة المدلس المكثر عن شيوخ له هل تحمل على الاتصال؟ وما حكم رواية ابن جريج عن عطاء؟
*مبحث خاص بتدليس ابن جريج*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صِفْ لَنَا الدُّنْيَا..*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو البراء محمد علاوة
					

وفي قبول عنعنة ابن جريج عن عطاء خلاف، نقل ابن رجب فى شرح علل الترمذى (2/600): قال أحمد: (كل شيء يقول ابن جريج: قال عطاء، أو عن عطاء فإنه لم يسمعه من عطاء). 


ليس هذا صحيحا على اطلاقه , ففي الصحيحين جملة من الأحاديث لم يصرح فيها ابن جريج بالتحديث من عطاء 
وانما قبلها الأئمة لأجل موقع ابن جريج من شيخه , فقد لازمه عدة سنين 
قال  أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة: حدثنا إبراهيم بن عرعرة، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن ابن  جريج قال: (إذا قلت: قال عطاء. فأنا سمعته منه، وإن لم أقل سمعت)
ولهل كلام الامام أحمد يقصد به عطاء الخراساني
 ففي  كتاب على ابن المديني: سألت يحيى بن سعيد عن حديث ابن جريج، عن عطاء  الخراساني، فقال: (ضعيف، قلت ليحيى: إنه يقول: أخبرني؟! قال: لا شيء، كله  ضعيف، إنما هو كتاب دفعه إليه).
وعلى كل حال فرواية ابن عباس هاته لم  تذكر في كتب السنة المشهورة , فالضعف محتمل جدا فيها , وان كان الراوي عن  ابن جريج صدوق فيبقى النظر في بقية الاسناد لينكشف أمره 


*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> ليس هذا صحيحا على اطلاقه , ففي الصحيحين جملة من الأحاديث لم يصرح فيها ابن جريج بالتحديث من عطاء 
> وانما قبلها الأئمة لأجل موقع ابن جريج من شيخه 
> *


أحسنت.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
>   وان كان الراوي عن  ابن جريج صدوق فيبقى النظر في بقية الاسناد لينكشف أمره 
> *


في الغرائب الملتقطة من مسند الفردوس لابن حجر - مخطوط (ن) (ص: 3027)
3185- قال : أخبرنا عبدوس ، عن محمد بن عيسى ، عن الدارقطني ، عن عبد(1) ، عن محمد بن عبدوس ، عن محمد بن يزيد ، عن عمر بن هارون ، عن ابن جريج ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عباس ، رفعه : " يا ابن آدم ما تصنع بالدنيا حلالها حساب وحرامها عذاب " .
_________________________
1- بياض بالأصل مقدار ثلاث كلمات . 

قلت: عمر بن هارون هو البلخي، قال يحيى: عمر بن هارون كذاب، وقال ابن حبان: يروي عن الثقات المعضلات ويدعي شيوخًا لم يرهم.

----------


## أحمد القلي

> *قلت: عمر بن هارون هو البلخي، قال يحيى: عمر بن هارون كذاب، وقال ابن حبان: يروي عن الثقات المعضلات ويدعي شيوخًا لم يرهم.*


*
هو أرفع من ذلك 
قال الذهبي 
(رَوَى: أَحْمَدُ بنُ عَلِيٍّ الأَبَّارُ، عَنْ أَبِي غَسَّانَ زُنَيْجٍ، قَالَ:
قَالَ عُمَرُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ: أَلْقَيْتُ مِنْ حَدِيْثِي سَبْعِيْنَ أَلْفاً: لأَبِي جُزْءٍ عِشْرِيْنَ أَلْفاً، وَلِعُثْمَانَ البُرِّيِّ  كَذَا وَكَذَا.
فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا غَسَّانَ! مَا كَانَ حَالُهُ؟
قَالَ: قَالَ بَهْزٌ: أَرَى
يَحْيَى بنَ سَعِيْدٍ حَسَدَهُ، فَقَالَ: أَكْثَرَ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ.
مَنْ لَزِمَ رَجُلاً اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ سَنَةً، لاَ يُرِيْدُ أَنْ يُكْثِرَ عَنْهُ؟!)
قال الذهبي 
(وَقَالَ عَلِيُّ بنُ الحُسَيْنِ بنِ الجُنَيْدِ: سَمِعْتُ يَحْيَى بنَ مَعِيْنٍ يَقُوْلُ:
عُمَرُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ كَذَّابٌ، قَدِمَ مَكَّةَ وَقَدْ مَاتَ جَعْفَرُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، فَحَدَّثَ عَنْهُ)


وابن معين اعتمد في ذلك على كلام ابن المبارك فيه 
قال الذهبي 

(قَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ: قُلْتُ لأَبِي:
إِنَّ أَبَا سَعِيْدٍ الأَشَجَّ حَدَّثَنَا عَنْ عُمَرَ بنِ هَارُوْنَ، فَقَالَ: هُوَ ضَعِيْفُ الحَدِيْثِ، بَخَسَهُ ابْنُ المُبَارَكِ بَخْسَةً، فَقَالَ: يَرْوِي عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بنِ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَقَدْ قَدِمْتُ قَبْلَ قُدُوْمِهِ، فَكَانَ جَعْفَرٌ قَدْ تُوُفِّيَ) انتهى 
قال الذهبي بعد هذه الرواية 
(قُلْتُ: هَذَا مُنْقَطِعٌ عَنِ ابْنِ المُبَارَكِ، وَلاَ يَصِحُّ، فَقَدْ قَدِمَ ابْنُ المُبَارَكِ وَحَجَّ قَبْلَ مَوْتِ جَعْفَرٍ بِسَنَوَاتٍ.)انت  هى 

فلا يصح تكذيبه  الذي اعتمد عليه ابن معين عن ابن المبارك 
وكذلك لا يصح ما نقل عن ابن مهدي في القدح فيه بل ثبث عنه عكسه 
قال الذهبي وقبله  المزي 
( وَسَمِعْتُ أَبَا رَجَاءٍ يَقُوْلُ:
سَأَلْتُ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بنَ مَهْدِيٍّ، فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّ عُمَرَ بنَ هَارُوْنَ قَدْ أَكْثَرْنَا عَنْهُ، وَبَلَغَنَا أَنَّكَ تَذْكُرُهُ.
قَالَ: أَعُوذُ بِاللهِ، مَا قُلْتُ فِيْهِ إِلاَّ خَيْراً.
قُلْتُ: بَلَغَنَا أَنَّكَ قُلْتَ: رَوَى عَنْ فُلاَنٍ، وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ.
قَالَ: يَا سُبْحَانَ اللهِ! مَا قُلْتُ أَنَا ذَا قَطُّ، 
وَلَوْ رَوَى، مَا كَانَ عِنْدَنَا بِمُتَّهَمٍ) انتهى 
فياسبحان الله امامان عارفان بأحواله تمام العرفان يزكيانه , وينقل عنهما أنهما يجرحانه ؟
ولو روى عنه ماكان عند عبد الرحمن بمتهم ؟؟
والحاصل أنه ليس بكذاب , وان كان ضعيف الحديث كما قال أكثر النقاد 
ولكثرة ملازمنه لابن جريج فانه تفرد عنه بأحاديث لم يتابع عليها مثل هذا الحديث 
وكما سبق ذكره* 
*(مَنْ لَزِمَ رَجُلاً اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ سَنَةً، لاَ يُرِيْدُ أَنْ يُكْثِرَ عَنْهُ؟!)*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله:

عمر بن هارون بن يزيد الثقفي مولاهم، البلخي: متروك وكان حافظا، من كبار التاسعة، مات سنة أربع وتسعين. ت ق .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*نعم هو كذلك , قد حكم أغلب النقاد على حديثه بالنكارة الا قتيبة فقد وثقه و البخاري فقد قال عنه 
( عمر بن هارون مقارب الحديث لا أعرف له حديثا ليس له أصل إلا هذا الحديث ـ يعنى حديثه عن أسامة بن زيد )
حكاه عنه الترمذي .
فلم يستثن الا حديثا واحدا في الأخذ من اللحية*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

في تنقيح التحقيق لابن عبد الهادي (2/ 172)
وقد قال ابن مهديٍّ وأحمد والنَّسائيُّ: عمر متروك الحديث.

وفي "الجرح والتعديل" لابن أبي حاتم: (6/ 141 - رقم: 765): (قال أحمد بن حنبل: ... وبلغني أنه - أي: ابن مهدي - قال: حدثني بأحاديث فلما قدم مرة أخرى حدث بها عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن أولئك فترك حديثه) ا. هـ
وفي "تهذيب الكمال" للمزي: (21/ 527 - رقم: 4317): (فتركت حديثه).
وانظر: "الميزان" للذهبي: (3/ 228 - ر قم: 6237).

وفي تنقيح التحقيق للذهبي (1/ 145):
فِيهِ عمر بن هَارُون، مَتْرُوك، عَن ابْن جريج.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *نعم هو كذلك , قد حكم أغلب النقاد على حديثه بالنكارة الا قتيبة فقد وثقه 
> 
> و البخاري فقد قال عنه 
> ( عمر بن هارون مقارب الحديث لا أعرف له حديثا ليس له أصل إلا هذا الحديث ـ يعنى حديثه عن أسامة بن زيد )
> حكاه عنه الترمذي .
> فلم يستثن الا حديثا واحدا في الأخذ من اللحية*


http://majles.alukah.net/t108046/

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو البراء محمد علاوة
					

في تنقيح التحقيق لابن عبد الهادي (2/ 172)
وقد قال ابن مهديٍّ وأحمد والنَّسائيُّ: عمر متروك الحديث.

وفي "الجرح والتعديل" لابن أبي حاتم: (6/ 141 - رقم: 765): (قال أحمد بن حنبل: ... وبلغني أنه - أي: ابن مهدي - قال: حدثني بأحاديث فلما قدم مرة أخرى حدث بها عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن أولئك فترك حديثه) ا. هـ
وفي "تهذيب الكمال" للمزي: (21/ 527 - رقم: 4317): (فتركت حديثه).
وانظر: "الميزان" للذهبي: (3/ 228 - ر قم: 6237).

وفي تنقيح التحقيق للذهبي (1/ 145):
فِيهِ عمر بن هَارُون، مَتْرُوك، عَن ابْن جريج.


ومن قال أنهم لم يتركوا حديثه ؟
وقد سبق أكثر من مرة أن الرجل ضعيف منكر الحديث كما قال أغلب النقاد 
لكن الذي أردت تبيينه هو أنه ليس بكذاب كما نقلت أنت عن يحيى بن معين 
وبينت لك ممن أخذ يحيى هذا القول 
وشتان ما بين كذاب وبين متروك أو منكر الحديث ضعيفه 
ثم ذكرت من حسن رأيه فيه كالبخاري , فقدقال عنه تلميذه 
( قال : و رأيته حسن الرأى فى عمر بن هارون )

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> 
> ومن قال أنهم لم يتركوا حديثه ؟
> وقد سبق أكثر من مرة أن الرجل ضعيف منكر الحديث كما قال أغلب النقاد 
> لكن الذي أردت تبيينه هو أنه ليس بكذاب كما نقلت أنت عن يحيى بن معين 
> وبينت لك ممن أخذ يحيى هذا القول 
> وشتان ما بين كذاب وبين متروك أو منكر الحديث ضعيفه 
> ثم ذكرت من حسن رأيه فيه كالبخاري , فقدقال عنه تلميذه 
> ( قال : و رأيته حسن الرأى فى عمر بن هارون )
> ...


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيك*


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا .


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم يعقوب

اللهمَّ لا تخرجْنا منْ هذهِ الدنيا إلا وأنتَ راضٍ عنّا
اللهمَّ ارحمْنا واعفُ عنّا......اللهُ المستعانُ

----------

